# Cinelli Rampichino '96



## arie256 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi There,

I'm the new owner of a 1996 Cinelli Rampichino '10'. It's the 10 years anniversary version of the 'first italian mtb'. As the former owner didn't ride it at all, the bike actually is like new. Frame is Columbus Thron tubing and It has a complete STX group, 3TTT stem and bar, Selcof seatpost, Fizik saddle and Fir rims. I looked around the internet but almost couldn't find anything about it. Anyone has got info, perhaps mag scans? I'll post pics soon!

Arie


----------



## arie256 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Update: Pics now!*

Thinking of replacing the suspension forks with rigid. Suspension isn't really working.... Forks are originally ' homemade' Cinelli.. Suggestions?

Pics:


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

yowza! where'd you manage to find that thing, anyway? That thing is pristine - what a find! I didn't even know that Cinelli, the little ole' traditional road bike company, would even DREAM of dabbling in mountain bikes. Definitely jealous at having something you'll never see anywhere else...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice ride Arie!

Suspension forks made by Cinelli themselves you say? Looks like being matching in colour too. 

Do have an Italian forks of a brand called REG laying around. Will check whether it looks like that.

Though I am not a firm admirer of suspension I would not get rid of the forks if it is a matching unit specialy made for this frame. 

What I would get rid of are the STX parts. XT parts of the same era can pretty easily be sourced and are cheap.


----------

